# Is my diet ok?



## supafly (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,

This is my rough diet. Its mainly tuna because im a student and its pretty cheap...

*Breakfast:* Cereal, Protein Shake, Tin of Tuna.

*Dinner*: Could be anything.

*2PM*: Tin of tuna and a chicken burger.

*5PM*: Tin of Tuna and a protein shake

*Tea*: Some kind of food. Could be pizza, lamb or chicken casserole etc.

*Supper* (9-11 PM): Tin of Tuna.

I drink plenty of water aswell. Im wondering if im doing the right thing with all the tuna.

Thanks


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

What are your stats and goals?

You need some good fats in there no matter what your goals are, and more and better carbs (if your goals are bulking).

Meals that state "some kind of food", or "could be anything" generally means you're eating cheat food twice a day... which is never good.


----------



## supafly (Jan 23, 2005)

My goal is bulking.

its not anything. i try to stick to meats and good stuff.

what carb foods do you recommend?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

supafly said:


> My goal is bulking.
> 
> its not anything. i try to stick to meats and good stuff.
> 
> what carb foods do you recommend?


Anything low GI, like oats (the best!), veggies, rice, some pastas etc.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Stick with the green veggies.


----------



## supafly (Jan 23, 2005)

big, you just reached 1000 posts.



> Anything low GI, like oats (the best!), veggies, rice, some pastas etc.


What wouldnt take too long to prepare? like with tuna, i just eat straight out of the tin.

How do you have the oats, what with?

Whats "GI"?

Cheers


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

supafly said:


> big, you just reached 1000 posts.


LOL yep, I should get out more! 



> What wouldnt take too long to prepare? like with tuna, i just eat straight out of the tin.


I take the oats in my breakfast shake on carb days... I just blend them up. You can mix them with milk and cook as porridge too.

Meals can take time to prepare - most people on here make them all up for the whole week in one day and take them to work/school in tuppaware boxes.

GI is glycemic index - a measure of how quickly a carb is absorbed. Of course there's more to picking carbs than merely GI... but the lower GI ones are usually a good bet.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

supafly said:


> big, you just reached 1000 posts.
> 
> What wouldnt take too long to prepare? like with tuna, i just eat straight out of the tin.
> 
> ...


with tuna, i usually throw it in with some mayo, sweetcorn with a potato/beans. Bang, done in 10 mins, tastes great and good nutritionally.


----------



## supafly (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks,

im just experimenting with the oats.

how many grams of carbs would you say i need per day? im 19 and weigh about 85Kg.

I get a lot of bits at the bottom of the mixture. How many grams of oats would you say i need in a pint of milk?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

supafly said:


> thanks,
> 
> im just experimenting with the oats.
> 
> ...


The amount you need depends on your metabolism and how you choose to run your diet. 40/30/30 is pretty typical, and if you're bulking, you probably want around 3000 calories/day if your metabolism is average. If you have a fast metabolism you will want more. Assuming an average metabolism that would be around 200-250g of carbs/day. Experiment though and find the level at which you can gain 0.5-1lb/week... nice and slow = lean mass... doing it too fast = flab.

I generally mix one cup of milk to one cup of oats. Don't forget to count the carbs and calories in the milk though.


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

supafly said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my rough diet. Its mainly tuna because im a student and its pretty cheap...
> 
> ...


that doesnt really seem like a lot of food for a bulking diet i think you need more complex carbs and greens


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sounds like a lot of protein and not enough carbs for bulking.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

You can estimate your BMR with the following formula:

BMR (men) in Cal/day = 10.2 times weight in kilograms + 879

BMR (women) in Cal/day = 7.18 times body weight in kg + 795


----------

